# Home AC question



## Capt Worley PE (May 27, 2009)

My outside (condenser) unit has stopped working. The contactor was replaced about a month ago (with a unit that looked completely different) and the unit worked for a couple of weeks, then stopped. When the AC guys came, it turned right on.

Well, it quit working again Monday. After being off for about six hours (even the circulating fan) it ran for about ten minutes yesterday before shutting down.

Any ideas what's going on?

House fan comes on

Unit is a 1990 model RUUD

Manual thermostat


----------



## jmbeck (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My outside (condenser) unit has stopped working. The contactor was replaced about a month ago (with a unit that looked completely different) and the unit worked for a couple of weeks, then stopped. When the AC guys came, it turned right on.
> Well, it quit working again Monday. After being off for about six hours (even the circulating fan) it ran for about ten minutes yesterday before shutting down.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on?
> ...



If you manually push the contactor in, will the condenser run?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 27, 2009)

I haven't got the guts to try that one yet, although it did cross my mind.

The original contactor looked sorta like a mouth harp, but the new one sits on four springs (look like they came out of a pen).


----------



## jmbeck (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I haven't got the guts to try that one yet, although it did cross my mind.
> The original contactor looked sorta like a mouth harp, but the new one sits on four springs (look like they came out of a pen).


Either way, you should be able to tell if the contactor is pulled in, which I'm assuming it's not. For it to work sporadically, it may be a loose low voltage wire. That's what I'm thinking. It could also be a relay, transformer, or thermostat.

But, I would venture it's a loose or broken wire.

Check the low voltage connections on the contactor. Make sure the connections are tight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, the contactor isn't pulling in, I'm leaning towards a loose wire myself.

Does this oddity help: The night before it quite working, the compressor and condenser came on about a minute before the circulating fan came on.


----------



## geofs_PE (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, the contactor isn't pulling in, I'm leaning towards a loose wire myself.
> Does this oddity help: The night before it quite working, the compressor and condenser came on about a minute before the circulating fan came on.


If the contactor isn't pulling in, it could be a control wiring issue, as has been mentioned. If the contactor is pulling in and either the condenser or fan or both aren't coming on, it could be a loose power connection. Given that the problem is sporadic, I'm leaning toward a loose power connection.

(Disclaimer: Electrical troubleshooting and repairs should always be performed by a qualified electrician.) :laugh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

The AC guys are coming today, so we'll see what they say. I do think they funked up a wire someplace.


----------



## Fudgey (May 28, 2009)




----------



## jmbeck (May 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The AC guys are coming today, so we'll see what they say. I do think they funked up a wire someplace.


I think it's the control board.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 28, 2009)

Fudgey said:


>



:Locolaugh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> I think it's the control board.


Might be. I have a feeling they are going to advocate for a new unit.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Might be. I have a feeling they are going to advocate for a new unit.


of course they will


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

They keep mentioning how old it is, and I keep telling them that the HVAC unit in my parents house is 45 years old.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 28, 2009)

Maybe you should get one of them new fangled European units. I hear they're better than any of that 'Made in the USA ' crap.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

It goes without saying that I'd ask only for superior European product.

Hopefully something with an umlaut in the name.


----------



## jmbeck (May 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It goes without saying that I'd ask only for superior European product.
> Hopefully something with an umlaut in the name.


These are big in Europe. Incredibly energy efficient.


----------



## jmbeck (May 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> They keep mentioning how old it is, and I keep telling them that the HVAC unit in my parents house is 45 years old.


Surely not.

Unless there is a problem with the refrigerant circuit, there is no reason to replace.

Unless you simply want a more efficient unit.

Is it a heat pump? If so, I'm going with "faulty Defrost Control Board" FTW.


----------



## DVINNY (May 29, 2009)

Fudgey said:


>


Well, the thread is called AC question,

well done Fudgey


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> These are big in Europe. Incredibly energy efficient.


You laugh, but that looks like something Dad and I might rig up to cool off the 'pit' while we are BBQing.



jmbeck said:


> Surely not.
> Unless there is a problem with the refrigerant circuit, there is no reason to replace.
> 
> Unless you simply want a more efficient unit.
> ...


Not a heat pump, and for the second time, they came out and the damn thing ran flawlessly. The guy thinks it is either the thermostat or the limit switch on the condensate pump. The thermostat is an ancient unit that looks to be as old as the house, so that may be it. it is getting replaced Monday.

Its so weird the guy said to call him the instant it quit because he wants to see it in non-operative mode and it doesn't seem to want to cooperate with him.


----------



## jmbeck (May 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The thermostat ... is getting replaced Monday.


May I suggest a programmable?

Not sure if you have an empty house or not, but the new programmables from Honeywell are pretty nice. For about $100, you can get the visionpro, which will actually "learn" the length of time it takes for your unit to achieve setpoint. Therefore, you can set your occupied times at actual times instead of an hour before in order to achieve desired temperature. When I get home at 5:00, it's always a nice temperature, and I'm glad to know (especially in Alabama) that it's not sitting there running in the butt-heat of the day cooling an empty house.

The recirc mode is nice as well. The fan will operate intermittently whether or not you're calling for cooling/heating.







Now, for $300.....






I didn't even know this was available, and not even sure what all it can do. I just saw it on the Honeywell website. But, it has an HD screen, and pictures of clouds, so that's enough for me to want one. I'm pretty simple to please though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2009)

We're not consistently in or out enough for a programmable and we're pretty good with remembering to adjust the temp when we leave, so we're going with a non-programmable, but digital unit.

That's pretty cool about the one that can learn system response time. Our house would drive it buggy, though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It goes without saying that I'd ask only for superior European product.
> Hopefully something with an umlaut in the name.


This one's for you, Cappy:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2009)

HAHA!!!


----------



## MA_PE (May 29, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Now, for $300.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet it's made in Europe.


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> This one's for you, Cappy:



Here's the problem: Vehicle on the left, gone! Vehicle on the right, still going to be around for a while!

(GM Officially cutting Hummer: http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f70/off...b-hummer-78594/ )


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> This one's for you, Cappy:


There are a few of the cars on the right around here. One of the owner dudes went so far as to put a wind up key on the back of it...which does actually rotate. quite sad actually


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Here's the problem: Vehicle on the left, gone! Vehicle on the right, still going to be around for a while!
> 
> (GM Officially cutting Hummer: http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f70/off...b-hummer-78594/ )


That pisses me off. GM bought the Hummer from AM General because it was getting popular with the rich and famous. They bastardized the design (basically made it a bloated Tahoe), and slapped the newly purchased nameplate on it. Now, they are killing it entirely. I always wanted one of the original, civilianized Hummers (like the one Ah-nold had), but could never afford it. I hope that someday people will do like the new DMC* has done and buy the parts up to build new Hummer H1s in the future.

* You can still buy brand new DeLorians made from the original parts because somebody bought all of the parts that were left over when the factory closed.


----------



## jmbeck (May 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Here's the problem: Vehicle on the left, gone! Vehicle on the right, still going to be around for a while!


Like we need anything else...






[SIZE=36pt]*vs.*[/SIZE]


----------



## csb (May 29, 2009)

> GM Officially cutting Hummer


Newsflash: csb officially cutting hummer as well


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 29, 2009)

csb said:


> Newsflash: csb officially cutting hummer as well


Pshaw...that happened when you said "I do."


----------



## csb (May 29, 2009)

good call


----------



## jmbeck (May 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> * You can still buy brand new DeLorians made from the original parts because somebody bought all of the parts that were left over when the factory closed.






*[SIZE=36pt]-[/SIZE]*



*[SIZE=36pt]=[/SIZE]*


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2009)

jmbeck said:


>


Better in Europe...


----------



## jmbeck (May 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Better in Europe...


----------



## kevo_55 (May 29, 2009)

:appl:

:lmao:


----------



## DVINNY (May 29, 2009)

This thread is on its way to Hall of Fame candidacy.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I always wanted one of the original, civilianized Hummers (like the one Ah-nold had), but could never afford it.


Ah-nold had more than one. I saw 8 of them, and sat in the one with the American flag paint scheme.


----------



## jmbeck (May 29, 2009)




----------



## csb (May 29, 2009)

That's a pretty big erection for a storm water engineer


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 29, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Like we need anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More proof that Europe is better. The REAL football:

BTW, I much prefer hand egg.


----------

